# Gas Company Repair



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is a dresser coupling code approved for an underground repair? The repair in question was made on the gas company's side of the gas meter. The incoming service (they told me) is steel and the new fitting to the meter is I believe PE.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Couple more pics.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Legal here. The gas company and I use them all the time.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Legal or not, steel, gas, and buried just don't mix well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep. Legal here. We use compression on poly all the time. Gas company here uses it on steel as well.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

All good here as well.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Continuing Ed in Texas a few years back was talking about how alot of the compression joints installed by the Gas Company are blowing apart and causing issues. They recommended to use fusion or use a Riser with the joint above ground like this.

http://www.rwlyall.com/elog2/pagemasters/fpage_riser_anodeless.html


I won't use compression on gas anymore.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I heard about about it too, guess it was short lived. I have to order fusion fittings well in advance of the job, or use compression.



Will norton is blocking the link you posted watch out.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Will said:


> Continuing Ed in Texas a few years back was talking about how alot of the compression joints installed by the Gas Company are blowing apart and causing issues. They recommended to use fusion or use a Riser with the joint above ground like this.
> 
> http://www.rwlyall.com/elog2/pagemasters/fpage_riser_anodeless.html
> 
> I won't use compression on gas anymore.


Yes, this exactly. Fusion fittings are far cheaper than compression, and eaiser to install. If you have the tool, there's no excuse not to use fusion. Not only that, but the handheld iron for smaller sizes, up to 2", is not very expensive either. Over 2-3 jobs you'd have that iron paid for


OTOH, I can see where the gas company, and other plumbers, are coming from when they use a dresser coupling. Sometimes it just isn't feasible to replace the entire service. However, in those instances I still recommend replacement and will not leave any kind of warranty whatsoever on buried steel.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Yep. Legal here. We use compression on poly all the time. Gas company here uses it on steel as well.


Do you use a insertable stiffener on the PE when you make a compression connection?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've installed PE with the stab fittings before and I've removed rusted galvanized and replaced with galvanized. But I've never adapted from PE to steel with a dresser coupling, so I was wondering if it was an approved fitting or not.

Thanks for responses.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A 'category I transition fitting' between plastic pipe and metallic pipe. Not sure what it is the code is speaking of. Section 404.14.2 of Fuel Gas Code.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Do you use a insertable stiffener on the PE when you make a compression connection?


The compression fitting we have here have the stiffener with the coupling.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

These are ASTM 2513 Catagory 1 transition fittings:









Dressler couplings are not rated as such.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

https://communications.centralplast...CATALOG STEEL MECHANICAL FITTINGS SECTION.PDF

This is what I was referring to. Often called a dresser coupling but designed specifically for polyethylene gas pipe.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Check out this link with a dresser with a ASTM D 2513 rating designed for Steel to PE. http://www.dresser.com/index.cfm/go/product-detail/product/Style-90-Insulated-Restraining-Coupling/


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Code, ASME, or any other sanctioning body approved, will still not change my mind about the matter.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out these, now that connection is never coming apart.

http://polyfittings.com/Lycofit_PE_Fittings.html


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

did a city inspector come and check the Gas Company's work ?

probably not...

Gas Company here "self inspects their work" as far as I know..

so they are at liberty to install whatever they choose.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

HOMER said:


> did a city inspector come and check the Gas Company's work ?
> 
> probably not...
> 
> ...


 



Nope. No permit on that repair. 

But come to think of it, how many of us pull a permit to change a main shut-off valve for a house?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nope. No permit on that repair.
> 
> But come to think of it, how many of us pull a permit to change a main shut-off valve for a house?


Depends..

If the meter is locked out, we have to pull a permit to get it unlocked.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Depends..
> 
> If the meter is locked out, we have to pull a permit to get it unlocked.


 




Not here. Once I replaced some rusted galvanized piping, and when the man from the gas company saw that the repair was done by a plumber, he unlocked the gas meter.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Not here. Once I replaced some rusted galvanized piping, and when the man from the gas company saw that the repair was done by a plumber, he unlocked the gas meter.


If we are inside city limits and the gas company has locked the meter, it's their policy to require an inspection after repairs are made. 

Outside city limits is kind of free roam, unless there area has a rural inspector they will come out and check our gauge then unlock.

We have to sign off on it with our name and JP #

Just a little red tape... No biggie. At least it keeps the hacks off our piping.


----------

